# Remember when...



## Punchyleaf (Dec 4, 2013)

Remember when the GameCube version had blue cosmos flowers? I wish that would've stuck around :c

Remember when snooty and cranky villagers were exactly that? I wish crankies and snootier would've kept a bit of their harshness

Remember when the GameCube had that giant whale like shadow occasionally when going to the GBA island? :3

Post things you remember that make you nostalgic and happy, doesn't have to be from the old version. Could even be rumors that were passed around about each game


----------



## captainofcool (Dec 4, 2013)

Remember when the tiger bobblehead was a Gulliver item? And the Mouth of Truth startled your character? I guess they just got use to it. Oh! And the cats in GC's 1 PM music! Don't get me started on how the super star made your player flash colors. That was the bomb-_diggity_.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

Remember when you could talk them out of boxes? yea. -.- y u no bring it over to new leaf D:


----------



## Cook1e (Dec 4, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Remember when you could talk them out of boxes? yea. -.- y u no bring it over to new leaf D:



that was really possible?!


----------



## dollydaydream (Dec 4, 2013)

remember when Tom Nook ran the shop? and you had to speak to him to get the catalogue, and the only option when you spoke to him wasn't 'what would you like to sell' I miss that :')


----------



## natsu34 (Dec 4, 2013)

i also miss a villager.
it was aziz.
and now my plan to remake my town to the gamecube version to the new leaf version is not going to work.


----------



## Mary (Dec 4, 2013)

Remember when we would all do morning aerobics together? <3


----------



## natsu34 (Dec 4, 2013)

remember the sports fair.


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Dec 4, 2013)

Remember when balloons were good


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 4, 2013)

Ah, the Morning Aerobics were so adorable! I loved getting up early just to see them. xD


----------



## J087 (Dec 4, 2013)

I miss the pretty feathers from Wild World which you could put in your hair.


----------



## aetherene (Dec 4, 2013)

dollydaydream said:


> remember when Tom Nook ran the shop? and you had to speak to him to get the catalogue, and the only option when you spoke to him wasn't 'what would you like to sell' I miss that :')



I remember when you could give him passwords to get different items. I miss it, but I know it would be abused, which is what I did before.

I remember when your town was so big and villagers moved so often that it was so hard to find a villager to delivery something to them.

I remember when there would be balls around town and as a task, you could kick it to the villager to make them happy and less bored. I also remember kicking that thing into the water so often.

I remember when villagers would make requests like planting flowers around their house.

I remember when you had to buy two shovels and then find a glowing spot on the ground and bury a shovel there so you could later shake that tree and get the golden shovel.

*I remember when there were preset locations where a villager could place their house and it wouldn't knock down any trees or ruin paths.*


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 4, 2013)

J087 said:


> I miss the pretty feathers from Wild World which you could put in your hair.



They still have that during festivale. Just don't give pave the feathers and boom, there you go lol

I remember when villagers would send you on huge missions to get back their magazines or gameboy colors lol and you had to go through like 7 villagers to get it 

I remember the snes games from the GameCube version. Loved them


----------



## Bulbadragon (Dec 4, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> They still have that during festivale. Just don't give pave the feathers and boom, there you go lol
> 
> I remember when villagers would send you on huge missions to get back their magazines or gameboy colors lol and you had to go through like 7 villagers to get it
> 
> I remember the snes games from the GameCube version. Loved them



I loved those missions to get back their random stuff! And when you could ask for a job when you got bored.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 5, 2013)

remember the notebooks? 
I miss them...
remember the ghost at night?
I miss him too


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 7, 2013)

Remember the house gyroids? They were so cute. I miss them. :'<


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2013)

Remember the room above the Marquee?


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 8, 2013)

...Resetti, folks. Instead of you clicking "I don't remember" and being left alone, he used to go through these deep lectures about life and not being able to correct the past and that's how you should play in a video game. He used to make you repeat all these phrases and crap. Then at the end, he'd give you a random hygiene tip and then "SCRAM!!"

And now, some nostalgia moments for Wild World.

...Lyle used to give you insurance. Every time you got stung by a bee, boom. 100 Bells in the mail next day. Forged painting? Bells in the mail next day.
I liked it when Pelly and Phyllis ran the town hall. I also liked the town hall music. I liked the success stories that you'd get to hear from Sable and Tom Nook and Blathers. I felt like I had actually missed something if I forgot to see K.K. on Saturday, because that was the only way you could get music. I liked sitting around at 7:50 PM waiting for the 8 PM music to come on, because that was my favorite soundtrack in the whole game. I liked how your villagers agreed with you more, especially on the subject of moving away. I liked how intense and pure the characters' personalities were. I liked the constellations and the ability to flirt with Celeste. I liked how valuable a villager's picture was and when you got one, it truly meant you were best friends with that villager. They would ask you every so often if you still had it. No one sold their pictures or gave them away; you got one and one only and it was a prized possession that, if you had any mind, you kept. I got the pictures of every villager in my town and I kept every one. I remember when Dr. Shrunk was actually a DOCTOR and not a stand-up comedian. Sure, your character was stumpy and fat, but your villagers were beautiful, cute little plushies that you just wanted to squeeze. It was so easy to get a golden shovel, and it was so tedious to get a golden axe. There was no such thing as silver tools. Copper and Booker look better in guard uniforms in my opinion. And Gulliver had a UFO and if you shot him down and helped him 16 times, he'd take you to the freaking *moon*.

My dad sold my Wild World once I got New Leaf. I'll forever miss you, Treehut...


----------



## kookey (Dec 11, 2013)

Remember when you used to get these random letters from random strangers? Like ones that made sometimes next to no sense? I also feel like letters from villagers on a whole were more witty in GC. I also liked how the letters were on the side, not at the top.

Oh and on the matter of letters, remember when you had to mail your fossils? Yeah thank god we don't need to do that anymore...

OH remember how you used to be able to change the background of the little inventory menu in GC with a shirt? I wish we could still do that!


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 12, 2013)

kookey said:


> OH remember how you used to be able to change the background of the little inventory menu in GC with a shirt? I wish we could still do that!



You could do that in Wild World too  It can also be done with patterns, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## mewmew34 (Dec 14, 2013)

Wait, Gulliver took you to the moon if you helped him enough times?  I never knew about that!  I could never manage to get my slingshot out in time to shoot him down.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 14, 2013)

Remember when there was Flower Fest and you'd run around stealing your villager's flowers and they said something like "Look at my beautiful garden!" or "Who took my flowers?"


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2013)

mewmew34 said:


> Wait, Gulliver took you to the moon if you helped him enough times?  I never knew about that!  I could never manage to get my slingshot out in time to shoot him down.



no it was a rumor and not true at all.


----------



## Puddle (Dec 14, 2013)

Remember the old gears cranking emote. I really miss that....


----------



## ACking (Dec 15, 2013)

Remember in GC if you completed your mortgage a gold statue of yourself was at the train station? 
Remember when the fame felt humble and simple? I miss that..
Remember catching mini ghosts for Whisp? 
Remember the amazing GC music? 
Remember tricking Jingle into thinking you were multiple people by changing into different clothes? 
Remember the layered town? Not just a cliff at the beach?
Remember the huge towns?
Remember the scavenger hunts villagers set up to go find furniture in the ground?
(Sorry AC GC is my favorite video game....)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Dec 15, 2013)

mewmew34 said:


> Wait, Gulliver took you to the moon if you helped him enough times?  I never knew about that!  I could never manage to get my slingshot out in time to shoot him down.



No but if you looked closely at the lunar horizon paper you buy at Nooks you can see his UFO on the moon 

Remember notes in a bottle? I think that was my favorite thing about WW besides talking villagers out of boxes and preset move in spots.

Oh and remember when everyone reset their town 3544545845 times to get a spilt river 'island'?


----------



## Mary (Dec 15, 2013)

Remember soccer balls?


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 15, 2013)

Remember when you couldn't stack fruit?
Remember when your home only had 3 rooms.
Remember when there were only 2 stores and a museum?
Remember when you couldn't wear different pants?

Remember?


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 15, 2013)

I miss the NES games that you could play on the Nintendo Gamecube version. I loved to sit down in my basement of my AC house and play all the old games that were known to the NES.


----------



## AnimeK (Dec 16, 2013)

Remember when all 4 characters shared a house? I like having our own individual houses.
I miss the notes in a bottle! The excitement of finding a note on the beach. The old anonymous letters that used to be sent were hilarious. Wild World had more tasks from villagers than New Leaf. There were a variety of things you could do, but New Leaf's tasks are a bit bland.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 19, 2013)

Maybe Nintendo can update NL and add notes in bottle similar to the Tingle Bottle that work through Miiverse.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Dec 24, 2013)

The charm of the game? The nostalgia? The simplicity and innocence and cluelessness of just playing it knowing nothing? Miss dat original game...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

Remember how we didn't save sometime in our first month of AC and then we spent about 10 minutes shutting resseti up, and he used to make us feel bad. I don't wana waste bells on that, but I want it <3

Remember how shampoodle and tom nooks were one store, and you had to get someone to visit ur town and buy an items to upgrade?

Remember lyle and his stupid insurance?

Remember how we hated WW because of all the things that were gone from GC? And now their back in NL, but its not... the same?

Remember when you could throw bottles into the ocean with notes, and someone would recieve them?

Remember when villagers only watered their flowers around their house? And they would get mad at you for taking them?

Remember the GC music?

Remember the giant towns, with so many villagers, and layers and GC <3

Remember when you had 1 item of clothing?

Remember when you had no special streetpass items?

Remember when Phyllis was REALLY mean?

Remember when villagers personality really showed when they spoke to you?

Remember when there were 2 shops?

Remember when half the time you tried to visit towns it didn't work? So dreamies didn't exist and there was no campsite so your favourite villagers became the ones in your town?

GC and WW will be my favourite always <3


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Remember how we hated WW because of all the things that were gone from GC? And now their back in NL, but its not... the same?



INTERESTING HOW THE THINGS YOU HAD NOSTALGIC LOVE FOR DON'T SEEM SO GOOD WHEN YOU GET THEM.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Boidoh said:


> Remember when you couldn't stack fruit?
> Remember when your home only had 3 rooms.
> Remember when there were only 2 stores and a museum?
> Remember when you couldn't wear different pants?
> ...



A terrible time >.>


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 26, 2013)

Remember when there was the recycling bin?
I'd always check it everyday and make sure there was no furniture in it. If there was, I'd take it for myself.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> INTERESTING HOW THE THINGS YOU HAD NOSTALGIC LOVE FOR DON'T SEEM SO GOOD WHEN YOU GET THEM.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



So negative


----------



## kittylover1379 (Dec 27, 2013)

Remember when in ac when u could only buy shirts and dresses


----------



## allieechelon (Dec 29, 2013)

Remember when you'd steal the lost and found items and return them for money?
Remember when you were stuck with one hair color, and a hat?
Remember when you'd do a favor of Tortimer and turn on the lighthouse for two weeks?
Remember when you had that gyroid outside your house to leave a message, items, or try to sell things?
Remember when you first moved in, and you had to check out all four houses when they were exactly the same?
Remember when you got to post a pattern on your door and on random wooden signs around your town?
Remember when you couldn't handle that basketball well and it ended in the river within ten seconds?
Remember when you lived off the animal crossing guide book full of every item, character, and things to do on what day?
Remember when you'd wait for K.K. Slider near the train station on that little wooden box?
Remember when you'd run around town, reading those cheesy signs?
Remember when you'd reset your town multiple times to find that rare town with three levels?
Those were the days..


----------



## Meira (Dec 30, 2013)

Remember when Phyllis talked to you rudely?
(I was expecting her to stay the same in New Leaf as well but I guess not D':. I miss the old Phyllis)

Remember when villagers would remind you and get mad if you missed their appointment?

Remember how you didn't have control as to where you lived and new characters that you create would just chill in the same house?

Remember there's an attic where you would save and sleep? Oh and how you could change your bed?

Remember the note in the bottle that would randomly show up on your beach?


----------

